# GoldFenix! By Kennycasemodz.nl



## k.3nny (Nov 16, 2010)

This mod/build is sponsored by.

www.Aquatuning.nl





www.Caseking.de





the victim
An Bitfenix Colossus

The case















The only original piece will be the TOP.

The interior is gonna change also, When i some of the parts from aquatuning.

How it looks now:


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 16, 2010)

sounds sweet ... subb'd


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 16, 2010)

Gonna post my DuallPhantom also boys !

I got many more!

Take a visit to Www.kennycasemodz.nl


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 16, 2010)

Parts:

lots of gold plated , The set wil be shipped tomorrow.


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 20, 2010)

The package of Aqua-tuning came in today.










The reservoir + 1 fitting





The pump





The the rad + some place for it in the case.










Now i got some stuff to work with so i can deside what to do with the case.

Thnks to:


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 22, 2010)

update time 

i made an solid floor because i didnt liked al the holes and bumps etc.





Before there were 2 pieces of plastic, i cutted them away.





i wanted a compartment look so after some wiggling i did this.

Plexi broken to the wright size.





Dont fit he?.





After some playing with a heater.




















The 2 pieces of tape is the place were the reservoir will sit.

Niiice 





See u soon.


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 25, 2010)

All the fittings are here now,





now i can allign everything and drill the holes etcetera.


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 30, 2010)

A little update.

Midplate drilled and sanded down for even more holes and leds wil be commin .










sidepanel on the case.





U cant see anything, time to change that.

Still waiting on the 5mm plexi plates


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 30, 2010)

w00t!

Lookin' good! Sub'd!


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 30, 2010)

bring it on we want more pics


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 3, 2010)

hmmm the Gold finger edition heh


----------



## Johnny87au (Dec 3, 2010)

subb'd. this build on XS?


----------



## k.3nny (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey johnny,

Yes i have this build on allot of forums,

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=262304


----------



## k.3nny (Dec 7, 2010)

Little update:

Ledbar mounted.










Logo-cutout















Time to File, everything !


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 7, 2010)

very nice logo cut-out 

cant wait to see more ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 7, 2010)

what did you use to cut out the logo?

Sub'ed!


----------



## k.3nny (Dec 7, 2010)

a Dremel and a  ultrathin sheetmetal roundishsaw thingy


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 7, 2010)

k.3nny said:


> a Dremel and a  ultrathin sheetmetal roundishsaw thingy



lol .. gotta love those " ultrathin sheetmetal roundishsaw thingy"


----------



## k.3nny (Dec 7, 2010)

These 3 in different thickness 0.5mm 1mm and 1.3mm.






For plexiworks absoluut fenominal !


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 7, 2010)

did you have any problem with the plexi melting? what kinda RPMs did ya use? around low medium or high?

I have cut plexi before and it has melted a decent bit from the heat ...


----------



## k.3nny (Dec 7, 2010)

mid rpm, no melting.

When u want to make straight edges with plexi just BREAK it 

scratch the line with an old knife of sharp screw etcetera. and flip it and bow down


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 7, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> did you have any problem with the plexi melting? what kinda RPMs did ya use? around low medium or high?
> 
> I have cut plexi before and it has melted a decent bit from the heat ...



I've have had the same issues with myself.. 

I've ordered a panel of the "smoke acrylic" from frozenCPU.. Shouldn't burn... waiting for a non windy day..


----------



## k.3nny (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmm lets post some update !

Hardware came with the mail today!

Motherboard : asus extreme Maximus.
Cpu: Intel 8500.
Memory 4x1GB Ocz liqiuds.

I wanna thank *Kier!* 
His mod: http://forum.highflow.nl/f34/700bsession-7326/ (DUTCH)






I wanna thank him for sending me 6 month agoo for these TL light red covers!
Im gonna use them also in my build!

Here some pics in progress.
















Now that DuallPhantom is getting to an end, i can focus more on this case.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 11, 2011)

starting to come together really nice can't wait to see it finished


----------



## douglatins (Jan 17, 2011)

I bet zero air pressure is going to that rad.


----------



## k.3nny (Jan 17, 2011)

I am gonna change the fans to better ones, with red leds, the bitfenix fans are to weak for rads i already know that


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 17, 2011)

more pics please


----------



## k.3nny (Jan 17, 2011)

Haha, i will be updating it soon . did some led addons.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 17, 2011)

that's gotta look nice cant wait for the update


----------



## k.3nny (Jan 31, 2011)

Update !

Leds !

Front.










From above(Bitfenix sidepanel ledstrips cut and gleu'd onplace).









See Ya soon.


----------

